# Asprin, when to start?



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi 

Wondered if you can help?
In my next cycle which will be a medicated FET I am going to take asprin (clinic not specifically said to but said they see no harm in me doing this if I want to). If no harm then want to so I feel like I am making changes to make them stick (had 3 cycles - chem pg, failed FET (day 2/3 embies) and ectopic pg).

When in the cycle do you start taking it? Also am I right in thinking you can get 75mg asprin with a coating so it does not damage the stomach liing or will I not be on this long enough to effect me?

Also if I am blessed and get my long awaited BFP do I keep taking it? How long for?

Thanks in advance 

Spangle xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Spangle,

Sorry to hear about your previous failed cycles   and can understand why you want to try something different for this one. There are various different treatment regimens using aspirin alone or in combination with other drugs and clinical trials have used different treatment schedules for this. Some start at beginning of the treatment cycle, some start at stimulation (endometrial thickening stage) and some start at embryo transfer. I don't know which would be best advised for your particular treatment so I suggest you discuss this directly with your clinic.

You can get 75mg aspirin tablets that are enteric coated but there is no evidence that this is any more protective to the stomach than the plain dispersible tablets. For the length of time you would be taking them I'd suggest using the plain tablets and just making sure you take them with or after food.

Most studies using aspirin continue with it for 12 weeks if there is a successful outcome (BFP).

Hope this helps. Lots of   for your next cycle

Maz x


----------



## Spangle122 (Sep 18, 2006)

Maz

Thanks for getting back to me, I have now asked my clinic and they have said 2 days before transfer, so I will give it a go next time anything is worth a go.

Your little one is so cute!

Spangle x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks Spangle   Glad your clinic were able to advise. Masses of     for your upcoming FET

Maz x


----------

